# new IVA testing... no more ten year rule



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

even more jap bubble bursting.. appears all cars 96 onwards now need to undergo new IVA test... which i seriously imagine rules out modified R34's... so everyone inc me who dreamt of bringing over the cool 1999 cars with no test can forget it 

Individual Vehicle Approval Inspection Manuals


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

This is not good news for the japanese import scene.... It might push the price of the cars already in the UK up a fair bit if the demand increases.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

what about cars already registered in the EU, same deal?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

it wont drive jap car prices up... these days the only way is down !


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

you are getting some of the alterations we get in portugal.
we can no longer reduce taxes on used imported cars.

they are now paying as much as new imported cars.

really stupid. they say its a way to reduce CO emissions. yeah right. tax increase FTW


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Great news.............yet another way to **** us over and part us from our cash.



Reducing CO2 emissions my arse, it's nothing more than a cynical ploy to screw yet more money out of the rolling cash cow. What makes it worse is the fact that 'green idiots' buy into it all and worry about lowering their carbon footprint without realising they are being taken for fools. What a bunch of ****ing mugs, blindly following like sheep and believing everything the government says about global warming.


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

No such rule in ireland. Would it be possible to register an Irish/origionally jap car in the UK?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mini-E said:


> No such rule in ireland. Would it be possible to register an Irish/origionally jap car in the UK?



Knowing the shower of tossers masquerading as a government here, I very much doubt it. 

They'll have a way of getting our money one way or the other. You can probably register it here, but they'll probably make you register it as a UK car I should think, and then you'll be liable for all their charges. The only way I can see round that is if you were an Irish resident and brought your car with you, and then went back to Ireland every now and again, and mot'd and taxed your car there, or whatever the system is in Ireland, and then came back here. There's probably time limits on how long you can stay here on cars with foreign plates anyway. 

But I'm quite sure they'll get your money in the end, the scumbags always do.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Just had a read of the draft test material, Is it me or is it not all bad?

The way I read it no model report is neccassary, and the emissions test is only a high idle test, so should be easy to get through with closed loop fuelling and a suitable cat or 2.

Exhausts dont have to be OE just meet 100 dbl

It all looks very similar to the SVA test my westfield had to pass 5 years ago.

Its not as easy as the current 10 year rule,but I cant see it being very difficult to get an R34 GTR through with suitable preparation.

Or have I missed something?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think people were hoping to bring in highly modified R34GTRs with only an MOT, and now they can't. Some of those monsters have no hope of meeting new emission standards I should think.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> I think people were hoping to bring in highly modified R34GTRs with only an MOT, and now they can't. Some of those monsters have no hope of meeting new emission standards I should think.


But they are only going to struggle if they have wild cams as the emissions test is at idle (i.e it doesnt matter what turbos you have fitted). I dont see why you couldn't get a 600 bhp R34 GTR through it easily with the addition of a cat.

Those standards aren't tight and are not recorded over an emissions cyle, unless I missed something.

Why is it seen as difficult?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> I think people were hoping to bring in highly modified R34GTRs with only an MOT



We were. :chuckle:


So there goes that monster spec 800 BHP OS Giken RB30 equipped R34 with a T51R SPL BB, full cage, big brakes, race suspension, and all set up for circuit/very fast road use. 

It's a shame, cos it was a serious car, and worked out at just over 30k.

I hope that every politician involved in scuppering my plans dies a horrible death in the night. Why don't they just mind their own business and concentrate on being buggered by rent boys instead? 



:chuckle:


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Boosted said:


> We were :chuckle:
> 
> 
> So there goes that monster spec 800 BHP OS Giken RB30 equipped R34 with a T51R SPL BB, full cage, big brakes, race suspension, and all set up for circuit/very fast road use.
> ...


But of that list its only the cage that has the potential to be a major fail point. It doent test engine,turbo, brake size.

So you might have to remove the cage and remove or cover anything with a sharp edge on the car and within the drivers defined area, then add a cat and maybe a remap to the idle area.

If you can buy it for 30k its still worth doing even if you spend 1k getting it past.

If you can get cobra's and sevens through a GTR is going to be easy in comparison


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I got my 96 Soarer TT through, but it cost me 3,500 GBP at the most reasonable place in Britain. Refused again and again, the eventual car was 60% a different car as it finally passed the SVA test.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Thrust said:


> I got my 96 Soarer TT through, but it cost me 3,500 GBP at the most reasonable place in Britain. Refused again and again, the eventual car was 60% a different car as it finally passed the SVA test.



You would have been passing ESVA where model reports ect are needed to confirm the car is almost stock not ISVA?

This ISVA looks like it isnt yet in operation and seems on the face of the documentation to me (a novice who has experiance registering akitcar under SVA for £250) to be completely different. I.e No expensive model report needed and each car is tested on its own merits just as a kitcar.

Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Thrust said:


> I got my 96 Soarer TT through, but it cost me 3,500 GBP at the most reasonable place in Britain. Refused again and again, the eventual car was 60% a different car as it finally passed the SVA test.



Exactly my point :thumbsup:






David said:


> This ISVA looks like it isnt yet in operation and seems on the face of the documentation to me (a novice who has experiance registering akitcar under SVA for £250) to be completely different. I.e No expensive model report needed and each car is tested on its own merits just as a kitcar.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong



Well if you look at the OP, you'll find out that he is in the business of importing cars, so if he seems to think there will be problems, I'll take his word over yours anyday. 

By your own admission, you're 'a novice who has experiance registering akitcar under SVA for £250'. 

So exactly what relevance does that have to importing modified cars?


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

anyone got a shell and logbook for a 34 gtr that i can build mine into,cos its looking like thats the only solution.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

irishboy1977 said:


> anyone got a shell and logbook for a 34 gtr that i can build mine into,cos its looking like thats the only solution.



Hugh Keir had one for sale a while ago, but he sold it I think.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Boosted said:


> Exactly my point :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you actually read the draft proposal?

The guy with the sourer wont have had to pass this test as its not been introduced yet he passed SVA and I would assume had to comply with the model report BS that isn't mentioned in the draft test criteria.

If the original poster understands this leglislation so well, why hasn't he come on this thread stating why it is difficult to pass?

Because it isn't?

Its alot more difficult to pass than the current rule of just getting an MOT, but it looks to be a huge over reaction in that its not possible to get a pass relatively cheaply.

Why is building and registering a kit car relavent?

Because this new test looks like it applied the same single vehicle test approval criteria that has been used on kitcars for the last 8 or more years. I.e The sound test, emissions classifications, mirrors, lights, sharp edge rules its all the same.

All I have been asking since my 1st post is why (if you actually read the test criteria) is it difficult to get a 10 year old import through the test?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The 96 Soarer I imported in 1995, so it was under 10 years old. It had to be reduced to a 'normal' car, which meant pulling out all the dials & electronic bits (turbo timer, temp gauges, boost controller, etc) from inside the cabin, and reducing internal surfaces to factory smooth, replacing the special air-intake bonnet, boot lid and spoiler, exhaust sytem, engine and gearbox, suspension, wheels, etc. to normal for the SVA. As I say, the car was 60% parts of other cars and looked horrible, but it went through in the end. My garage mate vowed never again. 

That was then, however, and what would happen now is anyone's guess.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Thrust said:


> The 96 Soarer I imported in 1995, so it was under 10 years old. It had to be reduced to a 'normal' car, which meant pulling out all the dials & electronic bits (turbo timer, temp gauges, boost controller, etc) from inside the cabin, and reducing internal surfaces to factory smooth, replacing the special air-intake bonnet, boot lid and spoiler, exhaust sytem, engine and gearbox, suspension, wheels, etc. to normal for the SVA. As I say, the car was 60% parts of other cars and looked horrible, but it went through in the end. My garage mate vowed never again.
> 
> That was then, however, and what would happen now is anyone's guess.


That is what i understood essentially you had to make your car idenitcal to the model report. I.e stock wheels exhaust suspension

I wouldn't like to put a car through this and agree its a right pain and hugely expensive.

But if you read the new inspection guide:-

http://www.transportoffice.gov.uk/crt/repository/IVA inspection manual for M1 passenger Cars V3.pdf

There is nothing to say coilovers for example fine, aftermarket wheels, fine if they dont stick out too far and have e marked tyres. Any engine mod would also be OK if it meets the idle emissions test, which as I have been harping on about doesnt look difficult.

So my point was comparing what you had to do to get an under 10 year old R34 GTR through an SVA, this IVA looks easy.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thank you for the clarification, David. I was planning to send my daughter's Silvia S15 to the UK, and also my V300 twin turbo Aristo at some point, but all this stuff frightened me off; the Silvia sold for a song on Wednesday... 

My 34GTR will never make it to Britain, though. Just imagine trying to pull that 6 point rollcage out, for example.

Wow, that's a massive file! :chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Clarification. 

The Soarer above that I brought in within the 10 year period was a test case. It was a one-off and everyone thought I was crazy. I just wanted to see how the system worked in all its bloody-mindedness. The problem was that I had already brought in a legal personal import that year, as I was planning to move back to the UK, so I decided to send in the Soarer as a regular import which I would be free to sell if necessary. To tell the truth, I didn't realize how much it was going to cost, and should have waited a year.

The import duty was 1,750 squid, if I remember correctly, on top of the shipping, and all the work for SVA was as above. Sorry if I panicked anyone. My story was worst case scenario under the existing SVA rules, and nothing to do with the new updates. Offered as an example, and hoping it was of some use as illustration of something!!!

The Silvia has now gone, unfortunately, and this definitely was driven by fear of what the new legislation was threatening, plus the weakness of the pound. Max apologies to my daughter... and congratulations to the dude who bought it.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

David, i'm with you on this one....
I'm currently building an AE86 for a customer (It's already in the country but i'm doing an engine swap on it prior to test)....we're not worried if it's finished after April.

Ian


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

David your right,


There will be no need for model reports. Spoken with SVA UK, and Model Reports.co.uk, they have confirmed this.

Modelreports.co.uk are not very happy as their line of business is effectively becoming redundant after the legislation is passed.

Expect to see a few more R34's after the exchange rate sorts itself out.

As said previously by David emissions on modified versions shouldn't cause problems, and they don't cause them for MOT time either for alot of people...


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

hmmm....interesting...


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Bit of a pain either way, we need someone from IVA to come on and give us some lamens terms..


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

It's basically going to be the same as it was prior to the ESVA.

Similar to how the actual SVA was, however there are no regulations with regards to keeping engine/tranny mods standard. As long as the De-reg has the classification number available all is ok 

Emissions will be tested, however they have not confirmed the exact specifics of what emissions the car's must adhere to, as Japanese emission regs may have been different to UK regs..


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Forgot to add though, IVA will cost more than the SVA/ESVA did, and all GTR's will fall in the higher road tax band...


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

interesting how you say emissions are not a problem now on modified gtr,s
because i think there's a big difference in getting one through a MOT on emissions to getting one through a sva/esva


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

nismoman said:


> interesting how you say emissions are not a problem now on modified gtr,s
> because i think there's a big difference in getting one through a MOT on emissions to getting one through a sva/esva



I think it depends on your relationship with your SVA tester, same as the relationship with your MOT tester.

I have personally seen the state of some car's that used to fly through the ESVA test, and because of the relationship they have with the ESVA testers there isn't any issue. Everyone is human, and unfortunately there is one universal currency that will pass any test. 

Nonetheless getting a car to legitimately pass an emissions test shouldn't prove to difficult, even if it means reverting back to the stock cats. They still have not finalised what is needed to pass the Emissions, and it may well be less stricter than the MOT emissions...


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

nismoman said:


> interesting how you say emissions are not a problem now on modified gtr,s
> because i think there's a big difference in getting one through a MOT on emissions to getting one through a sva/esva


My understanding of the reason ESVA was so difficult (read expensove) was because you needed a proper emissions drive cycle test report for the car the model report was submitted for (leading to the reason why the model reports are so expensive). 

The reason IVA looks easy is the emissions test is only a fully warm idle test i.e not measured over a drive cycle from cold.

Once I recover from buying my latest house and the exhange rates settle I will be looking at bringing an R34 in.

Does anyone know the likely cost of IVA?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

David

sorry for my last post coming across as a tad too direct. It wasn't until I read this thread again and noticed how direct it was. What I meant to say was, I don't think it's going to be as easy as we hoped and as GTC does it for a living, I reckoned his opinion on the matter would carry the most weight. 

I'd be very surprised if he didn't already know just how difficult it's going to be, he has been around a while and would have built up an impressive bunch of contacts on both sides of the fence. I'm sure he would have asked the people he uses to ESVA/SVA/MOT his cars already, just how tough/expensive it's going to be.

I hope/pray/offer sacrifices to the gods, that you are right though, David :thumbsup:







David said:


> Does anyone know the likely cost of IVA?



If you have to ask........................you can't afford it :chuckle:



ps: Kitcars won't bankrupt you..........................but a GTR will


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

i always found the emission test at sva or esva was no harder than a mot
and if the rules are similar to kitcars sva then a rolcage shouldnt be a problem padded etc

the model reports really killed off importing so it doesnt surprise me they have made it easy in comprison to the model reports
they are trying to make money after all


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

anyone gone through the IVA test yet ?


----------

